

“Uber for Private Jets” Gets $20m Funding from Jay Z and Saudi Royals - JrobertsHstaff
http://www.businessinsider.com/private-travel-startup-jetsmarter-raised-20-million-from-jay-z-and-saudi-royal-family-2015-7

======
doublerebel
Wow. $9K/year for unlimited private worldwide flights is an incredible deal.
I've explored empty leg price specials before, there are even multiple private
providers who offer these empty legs through Instagram -- and it's typically
at least 9K for one flight (albeit for 6-12 passengers.) Managing the
marketplace would of course provide efficiency and a lower price.

Surprised I haven't seen more high end marketplaces, except for at that price
many customers expect concierge-level service. Or are there more of these than
I have been exposed to??

